# need DTG printers new york



## LOVAL (Oct 31, 2009)

need DTG printers in new york sumone who can print thanks


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I too am seeking that service. Going to tie in to this post so I can be notified if any are found.


----------



## LOVAL (Oct 31, 2009)

I thank there is no DTG printers in NEW YORK if you find any wold you inform me pl


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You need to post in the classifieds and referrals/recommendations section...

Is there a reason why you need one in New York.. there are many talented DTG Printers that offer many types of services throughout the United States..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

There are plenty of direct to garment printers in the NY area, working with one of them will save you shipping charges and let you see their production operation firsthand.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Way to support local businesses...


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## printing4u (Jun 16, 2010)

FOR LOWEST PRICES TO ANY OF YOUR PRINTING NEEDS 
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] I WILL GET BACK TO YOU WITH A QUOTE ASAP.

WE ARE A BROOKLYN PRINTING COMPANY AND ALL WORK IS DONE ON OUR PREMISES

BEST REGARDS

[email protected]
917-932-4707 Dimo


----------

